# Pics of my little no-name!



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Sorry they are so big!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

G_O_R_G_E_O_U_S !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stefania (Apr 16, 2005)

Beautiful baby


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

She is absolutely beautiful, congrats!! :wave:


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

too precious!!!!!!! :wave:


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

B-E-A-UTIFUL!!!


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

no namey is adorable - I want too see more :lol:


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Omg she is beautiful!!! SO beautiful in fact why dont you call her EDEN as in the Garden of Eden because she IS so perfect :wink:


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

awww you are soo cute little no name!


----------



## MYCHIBABY (Apr 26, 2005)

She's a cutie.


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

WOW! She's precious!


----------



## Mr Bigs Mummy (May 29, 2005)

oh Wow! Its so good to see her again  

So, did you fall in love immediately? and how cute were her mum and dad!!

How about your other little one, did you get both yesterday, tell us everything.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She is SO pretty!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

what a pretty baby!


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

She is just perfect. You could call her Noname but pronounce it No nah me (accent on the nah). Maybe Nona for shot? :lol:


----------



## nikki&paris (May 30, 2005)

Awwwwww.....she is gorgeous. More photos please!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Very pretty! I voted for Tilly!


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

ADORABLE!!! :wink:


----------



## Unique (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh sooo lovely!

xx,

Nadine


----------



## Nona (Mar 27, 2005)

> She is just perfect. You could call her Noname but pronounce it No nah me (accent on the nah). Maybe Nona for shot?


 :shock: Then she'd have _my_ name.... :lol: 
Seriously, that's my nickname my parents have always used. 
My name's actually Iona, after the holy island off the west coast of Scotland, but they called me Nona all my life.

I still like Tilly :wink:


----------



## Jon (Jun 16, 2004)

awwwwww - your little no-name :wink: is such a little cutie :lol:


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

oppsss sorry i missed this post Zoe , your little girl is wondeful


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

Lol!!


----------



## xXKatXx (Dec 28, 2004)

She is cute! :wave:


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

Have you picked a name yet??? I loved Tilly! She's STUNNING btw!


----------



## Iamafairy (Jan 26, 2005)

In the end I let my bf decide and he liked Lottie also my mum didn't like Tilly coz her best friends cat who had died was called Tilly! I think Lottie and Lulu kinda go aswell!!!


----------



## Ruby's Ma (Jun 15, 2004)

aww! thats great! I loved Lottie aswell  They were both fantastic names! And Lottie and Lulu go together awesomely


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

lottie and lulu go great together !! :wave: 

kisses nat


----------

